# be alert and dont be afraid to call 911



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont post such things but I cant help it! Im sure no parent means to harm their child but really? This happens all the time? Scary

Even if you dont want to break into the car at least call 911 and let the authorities do so!

http://www.upworthy.com/anyone-coul...appens-all-the-time-is-frightening?g=2&c=ufb1


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my God! That made me cry!!....Such a preventable thing to happen..this is one case where the only fear one should have is for the child!!..See a child in a locked car..do something about it!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It amazes me how many people leave their kids in the car and run into the store. Or completely forget that they had the baby in the car and go to work. Hopefully the video will remind people.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No one should ever fear breaking the window. In this state even if it's a dog in the heat, it's completely legal to break the window of the car. Maybe if more peoples car windows got broken, they'd start paying better attention. 

Maybe we should start a "sledge hammer in your trunk" movement.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, I knew it happened a fair amount of times, but I didn't think it happened that often! Thats horrible....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That made me cry too. It really is amazing how people can forget the child, even if their mind is on other things you would think they would take even one glance in the back seat and see the child.

I like the "sledge hammer in the trunk" movement.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to say that even as a teenaged mother I never left my baby/child in the car or ever forgotten my child somewhere. I don't judge people who have, stuff happens. 

I think a good safety measure would be on all new cars, there is some sort of sensor. Maybe if the child seat lock is engaged when you lock your car you get some sort of beep that tells you the seat belt of the child seat is locked.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I think a good safety measure would be on all new cars, there is some sort of sensor. Maybe if the child seat lock is engaged when you lock your car you get some sort of beep that tells you the seat belt of the child seat is locked.


I like that idea!!!! Smart


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dayna problem is child seats are not connected to the car - they are attached to the base which is hooked into the seat.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I understand but if you have a sensor on the seat and in the car... I bet it would not be too complicated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would think the engineers could come up with something...like a seat belt warning..keys left in the ignition....air bag turned off when a child is seated in front of it....time for them to brain storm....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the only problem I see with that is say the infant or toddler is asleep and you want them to stay that way while you take their seat out and take them with you. If something is beeping its likely to wake them -- parents worse nightmare. Or say driver leaves vehicle but your spouse stays behind to watch child. It would get very frustrating to have it beeping or buzzing etc when you want them to nap.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is awful  How sad!
Think I'll go throw the hammer in the trunk now...........


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I would rather have them awake than dead.
When my daughter was little, most of the time it was only me and her in the car, her car seat was the carrier type and was heavy and cumbersome. It was a pain to unhook and re hook and hard to carry her and my purse and anything else I had to lug. That said I NEVER left her in the car. Not if I had to run in somewhere in the winter and knew I would be right back. Once I was tempted. We were at a gas station dead of winter, and I had to pee. The bathroom was outside of the building I pulled right up to it and parked and I. thought. about. leaving. her. in. the. car. But I didn't. I didn't want to risk it. That is your CHILD how can you leave them in a hot car unattended. How can you forget you have your CHILD with you. I don't understand. I know accidents happen. I know people get distracted and busy, and I do grieve for parents who honestly made a mistake. But I will never UNDERSTAND it. 
There was a couple here in my state that each of them thought the other got the child out. They both went to work. Apparently sometimes one parent took child to daycare sometimes other parent well this day, dad dropped mom off at work and for some reason thought she had child, dad then went to work and left child in car all day long while he was at work. They had put a baby blanket over child to keep sun out of its eyes, making a little tent thing so the baby was not visible to passersby. When dad picked up mom she said, "is baby asleep" and he said "what?" She said "she isn't making any sound." At that moment he realized and stopped the car and started screaming and crying and pulled the blanket away. It was awful. I feel terrible for them and their baby. BUT I still don't understand how you would forget your child.
Stacey thanks for posting this, it is really, really sad but it is valuable reminder for us all.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with you, NubianFan, I just don't get it. The cops around here have a 0 tolerance for kids left in vehicles - doesn't matter how short the time is, doesn't matter why they are left in the vehicle. 9 times out of 10, you will return to your vehicle with a cop waiting for you. I know big cities can't do that, but it would sure be nice if they could.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah. I'd rather have an awake child than a dead child.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd rather have it beep than not beep. 
Is it not common that a lot of cars these days if you start your car and don't have your seat belt on it will beep to remind you?
Well obviously there is a sensor in the front seats.

So.. why can't they make something for the back seat too? 

I never could understand how a parent could forget their child in the backseat anyway. I have 3 kids and never ever forgot them, and the only place I ever left them in the backseat was when I was pumping gas, windows down a little and doors locked. But then I used my card at the pump most times.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww that was so sad. :,( Thats some pretty cool ideas yall have, maybe have a high tech carseat with a beeper you hook to your keychain and it won't have to be a part of the car. I dont know how someone hasent invented something like that yet with statistics like that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That was heart wrenching !
I need to say this though ......Stacy , you shouldnt be watching stuff like this in your condition honey...just saying.


----------

